# The Last S/Ldr of The 310 Czech Sqdn Passed Away



## Pisis (Apr 7, 2006)

Jiri Hartman (24/10/1917-5/4/2006) - the last commander of the famous No. 310 Czechoslovak Squadron of the Royal Air Force, has passed away yesterday. He was 88 years old.

Jiri Hartman was born 24th October 1917 in Prague and soon after his family moved to Pilsen. There he absolved Gymnasium and entered the local Aeroclub. 
After finishing his pilot course, he joined the army as a volunteer and entered the Pilot Officer's Academy in Prostejov. Between 1936-1938 he studied at the Military Academy in Hranice na Morave. After leaving, he was promoted to poručík (eq. of Pilot Officer).
Before the ocuppation of Czechoslovakia in 1939, he played a minor role in a propaganda film "The Undefeatable Army".
In Summer 1939, he fled to France via Poland and absolved a Air Gunner course in Tuors and eventually he was transferred to Flight School in La Rochelle.
In Étampes he went through Fighter Training but because of advancing German troops he wasn't able to finish it and from Cazaux airbase in south of France, he left for Great Britian.
After his arrival, he absolved a retraining and served as a Test Flyer. Begining of August 1940, he was moved to No. 312 (Czechoslovak) Squadron and served there on Hurricanes. Mk.II. In October 1941 he was relocated again, now to No. 607 Squadron, but he left this unit three weeks later. He entered the service within the No. 111 Squadron which was equipped with Spitfires Mk.V that days, while being based at North Wealde. In June of the next year, he was credited with over 30 sweeps with the No. 111.
That same year Hartmann levaed for Exeter Air Base, for the No. 310 (Czechoslovak) Squadron. In october 1942, he became a leader of the "A" Flight. In May 1943 Hartmann leaved for "operational rest".Begining of 15th September 1943 he took over commanding of the No. 310 and he continued in this function until the victorious return to liberated Czechoslovakia. During his WW2 career, Hartman recorded 168 flights over the enemy terrirotry and all together 560 flight hours.
After hisd return to CSR he served with 10th Fighter Regiment and from 1948 with 8th FR. After the Communist putsch in February 1948, he escaped to Germany and from there again to England. There he re-enlisted in the RAF and served in No. 247 Squadron equipped with jet Vampire. He aslo served as an Instructor for Meteor aircraft. At the end of his career, he flew a helicopter from No. 275 Squadron.
In 1991 he was politically rehabilated and promoted to plukovník v.v. (Colonel Rtd.). In 1992 he was promoted to Generalmajor by president Havel.
In his WW2 record, there is also 6 Czech War Crosses 1939, 3 Czech Merit Medals and a British DFC. Also a book was written about him, called "The Flyer Jiri Hartmann".

Generalmajor Jiri Hartman will be burried on Friday, 15.00 7/4/2006 at Porchesteru, UK.

Thank you, sir Generalmajor for your heroism. We'll never forget!
R.I.P.!

Pisis


----------

